# ISPConfig 3 Sammeldienst ... ich weiß im Moment nicht weiter ...



## nofreak (2. Aug. 2013)

Hallo in die Runde ...  also:  
Externer Server ISPConfig 3 mit einem Stapel E-Mail Postfächer ...  
Interner Server ISPConfig 3 mit zwei E-Mail Postfächern, die als IMAP Server fungieren... 

Interner Server ruft per Sammeldienst die externen E-Mail Postfächer ab ... 

Problem: 
Aug  2 20:06:09 528 pop3d: LOGIN, user=webmaster@{externeDOMAIN}, ip=[::ffff:91.8.215.40], port=[33489] 
Aug  2 20:06:09 528 pop3d: LOGOUT, user=webmaster@{externeDOMAIN}, ip=[::ffff:91.8.215.40], port=[33489], top=0, retr=0, rcvd=18, sent=96, time=0 Aug  2 20:06:09 528 pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:91.8.215.40] 
Aug  2 20:06:09 528 pop3d: LOGIN FAILED, user=webmaster@{externeDOMAIN}, ip=[::ffff:91.8.215.40]  

DIe IP ist meine... 

Das Problem ist folgendes: 

1. Das LOGIN/LOGOUT und das LOGIN FAILED ... 
2. Ich habe den cronjob am internen Server mittels /etc/init.d/cron stop deaktiviert. 

Über crontab -e habe ich die Einträge  
#* * * * * /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log #30 00 * * * /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log    mit einer Raute (#) deaktivert... 

Trotzdem wird weiter munter abgerufen ...   Habe ich irgendwas vergessen? 

Und was hat das mit den LOGIN/LOGOUT und LOGIN FAILED auf sich?  

Die Passwörter stimmen ... Die Postfächer funktionieren ... In der ISPConfig Datenbank sind keine Einträge doppelt ...  Ich weiß im Moment nicht weiter ...  

Vielleicht wichtig: Auf dem externen Server habe ich ein Update eingefahren, welches ein paar Updates übersprungen hat (versehentlich) ... Das einzige was ich aber machen musste, waren alle Postfächer neu mit Passwörtern versehen ... 

Danke für Hilfe  

Gruß 
NoFreak


----------



## nofreak (2. Aug. 2013)

Hallo, 

ich nochmal... zumindestens glaube ich, einen Fehler gefunden zu haben ...

Es ist nämlich so, das der ISPCOnfig3 Server (der interne) umgezogen ist ..

Der alte interne hat noch fleissig mit abgerufen und der Fehler mit dem LOGIN/LOGOUT Fehler kam vom alten ...

Dumm eigentlich, da ich dachte mit /etc/init.d/cron stop den Cronjob deaktiviert und somit ISPConfig abgeschaltet habe ...

So leicht kann das halt nicht gehen ...

Wie schaltet man SICHER einen ISPConfig 3 Server ab?

Gruß
NoFreak


----------



## Till (5. Aug. 2013)

Deaktivier doch einfach den abholjob in isponfig oder fahr den server runter.


----------



## nofreak (5. Aug. 2013)

Hallo Till,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Hm ... ich habe gestern schon wieder festgestellt, dass der Fehler auftaucht.
Natürlich läuft der alte Server und der neue Server (beide intern) zur selben Zeit. Aber:
Auf dem alten ist der Cronjob deaktiviert... crontab -e und die Einträge von ISPConfig3 auskommentiert. 
Ich meine, dass der neue Server diesen Fehler nunmehr auch macht. Aber warum? Ich habe den neuen Server neu gestartet und der Abholprozess lief vernünftig weiter (wie auch jetzt)...

Das Problem ist eigentlich, das mir ISPConfig3 keine Möglichkeit gibt, den Sammelprozess zu loggen, so dass ich Fehler finden kann. Oder etwa doch?

Gruß
NoFreak


----------



## Till (5. Aug. 2013)

> Auf dem alten ist der Cronjob deaktiviert... crontab -e und die Einträge von ISPConfig3 auskommentiert.


Das mailabholen wird nicht durch ispconfig durchgeführt sondern durch das Progremm getmail, welches unter dem user getmail läuft und der User getmail hat eine eigene crontab.



> Das Problem ist eigentlich, das mir ISPConfig3 keine Möglichkeit gibt, den Sammelprozess zu loggen, so dass ich Fehler finden kann. Oder etwa doch?


Hier die Manpage von getmail:

http://pyropus.ca/software/getmail/configuration.html

Da gibt es extra eine Sektion zum Thema Troubleshooting.


----------



## nofreak (5. Aug. 2013)

Hallo Till,

aha ... das erklärt einiges ...

Davon mal ab, dass ich im Crontab nichts von Getmail gefunden habe, dafür aber auf dem alten Server das Verzeichnis /etc/getmail/

Ich habe zunächst erstmal alle Dateien verschoben ... Dann sollte Ruhe sein.

Danke und Gruß
NoFreak


----------



## Till (5. Aug. 2013)

Die crontab eines Users (hier z.B. getmail) kannst Du so auf der Shell editieren:

crontab -u getmail -e


----------



## nofreak (5. Aug. 2013)

Hallo Till,

ohje, es gibt auch noch den User getmail ... na dann kann ich ja lange suchen ...

Hoffe einfach nur, das jetzt Ruhe ist ...

Gruß
Nofreak


----------

